# cbs hd for baltimore / washington dc area



## herdfan1979 (Dec 10, 2005)

Hello, 
Ive read a recent post about getting cbs hd in different markets...

but My zip is 21114. I live between baltimore and dc. Cbs owns that affiliate (or something like that). but i can get locals on the dish. ive tried the ota antenna, but that doesnt work.... 

now i understand that there are situtations where the affiliate will allow someone to get cbs hd... 


what is this process. who do i write to?

Can some one explain this please?
Thanks!


----------



## psnarula (Aug 13, 2005)

what OTA HD antenna are you using?

if you are interested, I can send you a free copy of the .pdf document that ebay seller "gethdtvnow" sells:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5840189936

i have the "first edition" and i guess he has updated it since then so maybe it would be worth the $5 to see the newest material...


----------



## herdfan1979 (Dec 10, 2005)

im using a antenna from radio shack, they had ones for $50, i got one for 30. fm/uhf/hd or something like that. it looks pretty sharp, but doesnt pick a darn thing up.

If you wouldnt mind, i would like to see that copy of the pdf you have.

Thanks!


----------



## psnarula (Aug 13, 2005)

okay i sent it to you via email. if anybody else wants it, send me a PM or an email.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

While the Baltimore affiliate may allow you permission to get CBS HD via satellite, the DC affiliate will most likely say no go as you are probably in their grade "B" area.


----------



## belcherwm (Dec 18, 2005)

Herd,

My first post so I can't give you the URL.

Go to AVSForum to the Local HDTV section and go to the Washington, D.C./ Baltimore Local HDTV thread for more info on your situation.


----------



## Link (Feb 2, 2004)

JohnH said:


> While the Baltimore affiliate may allow you permission to get CBS HD via satellite, the DC affiliate will most likely say no go as you are probably in their grade "B" area.


Why should you have to get approval from the DC affiliate if you live in the Baltimore DMA?

If WUSA has a right to say no and keep you from getting CBS HD, then you should be entitled to receive both on satellite.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Because that's the way the law reads. Any station that claims that you're within a Grade B profile for receiving their station has the right to say NO on DIstant waivers.


----------



## saweetnesstrev (Oct 8, 2005)

did anyone get the 2nd set of instructions?


----------

